

Ask HN: How do I display my work if it's hidden? - dylandrop

Most of my time is spent developing for my job (small startup). And like most businesses, we keep our repositories secret, with access only for employees. Is the only way to showcase my skills my resume and open source work?
======
maxbrown
Two thoughts -

1\. Unfortunately, you are choosing to work somewhere where your work is "kept
secret". In other companies, this might not be the case. You should consider
this and how it may or may not affect your future job opportunities.

2\. Is it possible to take chunks of your code and "scrub" them so they are
not revealing anything proprietary by sharing? (still need permission of
course) I do this on the business/prototyping side a lot, not sure if it
transfers to the development side.

~~~
dylandrop
1\. I mean, in my experience, most shops don't want to expose their code to
the world, but this may/may not be generally true.

2\. Yeah, I think this is the way I would go about, but I was just wondering
if there was any way I could go about it without just throwing random chunks
of code here and there on my Github.

